# Should I be worried at 16 weeks?



## bryantq (Nov 30, 2010)

16 Weeks and Ace looks like this:










they've never really been up, unless he is looking up or they happen to flop the right way, i started to feed him cottage cheese as a result of reading these forums, and getting some of that seameal too.

The left ear.. (our left, his right), is the one that worries me. he always sleeps on it and/or upside down so he smushes his ears...


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't help ya, my puppy is 12 weeks and has floppy ears too. I am also feeding cottage cheese and looking for Seameal. After reading here I guess I'll just have to wait it out until she is done teething (hasn't even started yet) and see what happens. I can't take the suspence! Gotta say that is a fine looking pup though, such a cute face!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't be surprised if his ears don't go up and stay up until after teething (5-6 months). 

Until then, it's completely normal for ears to go up and down and all around, so no need to worry about anything. It's completely normal.

When all of Ace's adult teeth are in and if his ears still aren't standing, then you can start to worry about taping.

Oh and be careful with adding calcium to such a young puppy's diet. Too much calcium is no good for a large breed puppy. Some cottage cheese is no big deal, but don't start giving calcium supplements or anything like that.


----------



## bryantq (Nov 30, 2010)

Is it too early to be doing seameal then?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't know much about supplements, but what worked for Niko was lots of great things to chew on like Bully Sticks or lamb ears. His went up by the time he was six months old. We didn't do any taping.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

No worries at 16 weeks. It's a actually the perfect time to start the seameal. One of my breeders recommends it if ears aren't up at 4 months. He's very cute btw!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's so cute!! Stosh's ears were exactly the same way, all fluffy and soft but they came back up after teething. Make sure your pup has lots to chew on like bully sticks. My vet suggested making kissy noises so he picks his ears up


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd worry having a pup that seriously cute! Better put an anti-theft devise on him!


----------



## bryantq (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah he's been getting bully sticks, those nylabone dental things, some cottage cheese, tons and tons of toys to chew on...

They have just never stayed up for more than 5 seconds, ever. But he is mid-teething, his molars came in a week ago.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't know if you should be worried but OMG that takes the cake for cutest picture of the day!

What an angel! :angel:


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

This might be series of gross generalizations...but.. 

It always seems to me that show lines tend to have larger ears that come up later than working line pups...

That large males have ears that come up later than females. (I always feel like when you look at a litter of pups...it's the females who have ears up first) I think their head has to grow some to support their ears before they come up...

That Longcoat ears seem to come up later than stock coated dogs...

That said...I think you've got 3 pretty strong indicators that your pups ears are going to be slower to come up than the majority...being a male showline coat. But I think they'll come up in the end. You can see they're not hound dog down, but it just might take some time. If you grow really concerned, contact your breeder. They might recommend taping or they might tell you not to worry based on their experience.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

bryantq said:


> 16 Weeks and Ace looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the cutest puppy I have ever seen if his ears don`t go up and you don`t want him I`ll take him!!!! just kidding


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

OMG super cute puppy! I know that doesn't really answer your question. My first female had flying nun ears that worried me but they came up good and strong eventually. My male and my current pup Minka had little fox ears that came up at 8 weeks and then only the tips "tipped" during teething so I never had to worry about them. Geez she IS cute . . .


----------



## bryantq (Nov 30, 2010)

thanks for the compliments everyone! heres some more pictures


----------



## joe_linda88 (Aug 21, 2009)

We just adopted Lexi last week when she was 16 weeks old. We never asked the breeder if her ears every stood before. But the entire week we've had her - her ears have not moved once! They arre just flopped. That's it. She is now 17 weeks old. 

Isn't it "normal" for one day the ears look a certain way, then the next day one ear up and one ear down, etc.? Lexi's ears are not doing anything whatsoever. We make noises, etc. and she just looks at us, but no reaction with the ears.

How long should I wait before panic sets in? She is teething of course. I just thought that her ears should be doing some kind of movements. The pic of her is the "Avatar" uner my username. This pic was taken the day we got her and her ears look identical today.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Ace has a lot of ear floofies... aka.. hair on his ears.

It might take longer for them to pop up or you might need to assists them.. personally, if it were my pup, I would just leave them.

Ace is seriously the cutest pup I have seen in a long time!


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

Lijha's ears have been doing the dance, flopped over and sticking out to the sides. The last week they are definately up and away from her head more. She has just started teething (lost a couple very front teeth) so I take it as a good sign. She is 16-17 weeks old now and about 40lbs already. Her ears are pretty big so I think she just needs to grow into them and built the cartilage before they can stand. When she tilts her head right and they flop up she looks so cute! Your puppy is very cute, keep us up to date!


----------



## joe_linda88 (Aug 21, 2009)

Everyone's pups are "doing the dance". Lexi's ears are just sitting! Lijha's ears look similar to Lexi's in your pic. I think I will wait for another week and then I will try taping them with the toilet tissue roll and surgical tape myself to see what happens.


----------

